# hal requires libdbus-1.so.0

## gino_rotormind

I upgraded hal and dbus to hal-0.54 (~ppc) and dbus-0.36.2 (~ppc) and now hal won't start giving the following error:

hald: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

What is strange is that noby else has encountered this. 

In actual fact there is no libdbus-1.so.0 only:

libdbus-1.a   libdbus-1.so    libdbus-1.so.1.0.0  libdbus-glib-1.la  libdbus-glib-1.so.1

libdbus-1.la  libdbus-1.so.1  libdbus-glib-1.a    libdbus-glib-1.so  libdbus-glib-1.so.1.0.0

Which seems odd. hal builds fine and should be by all accounts linking against the new lidbus version. Yet it hasn't been. Why is this? How can it build against one version yet require another? I have rebuild hal more than once to no avail. My assumption would be that a problem of this kind would not be ppc specific but I could be wrong. 

Now, if i create a symbolc link between libdbus-1.so.1.0.0 to libdbus-1.so.0 hal starts fine. Very strange. I don't really like this solution but it seems to work. My primary question is where did this problem come from? and is there a better fix than simply creating a symbolic link?

----------

## gino_rotormind

Also, a very similar issue results when attempting to run hal-device-manager except that the problem is with libdbus-glib-1.so.0 missing. Again this is solved by creating a symbolic link libdbus-glib-1.so -> libdbus-glib-1.so.0 but like I mentioned previously surely there is a better solution??

----------

## gino_rotormind

I believe the problem was that as my everyday user (tim) I had the CFLAGS environment variable set. Unbeknownst to me this carries over an su and an emerge. Thus my CFLAGS were all screwed up. I am currently recompiling all the packages installed since I changed tim's .bashrc to include a setting for CFLAGS and hope that all these issues dissapear. I expect they shall.

----------

## drakos7

And did they disappear?

----------

## gino_rotormind

Unfortunately it did not. Totem for instance still requests the old versions. However, moving to ~ppc has solved a majority of these issues. However, since I am trying to minimize the amount of ~ppc I have not moved totem to ~ppc and thus the issue there. Is there a tool that you can run over your package.keywords file that can output entries that should be removed because the ~ppc=ppc versions???

----------

## gino_rotormind

So, basically I am still confused as to why compilation worked yet couldn't find the actual library at run-time. If anybody knows from whence these problems arose (other than running ~ppc) I would be grateful to find out. Sorry I can't be more helpful.

----------

## AaronPPC

I recently had the same problem.  What I finally did was emerge -C both dbus and hal and then re-emerged them.

You will probably have to mask the earlier versions.  Certain packages want to downgrade both of them.  I think that is the reason why I ran into library problems.

----------

## Randomize

 *gino_rotormind wrote:*   

> I upgraded hal and dbus to hal-0.54 (~ppc) and dbus-0.36.2 (~ppc) and now hal won't start giving the following error:
> 
> hald: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> What is strange is that noby else has encountered this. 
> ...

 

I have GNOME2.10 and I have a similar problem after upgrading my box.

To solve I try upgrade to hal-0.5.4, dbus-0.50.r1 and gnome-volume-manager-1.5.4

Now all work fine but it doesn't show hot-plugged media's icons on desktop, maybe after reboot.... I hope... but for now I've checked "Browse removable media..." in gnome-volume-properties.

A good idea is to upgrade nautilus-cd-burner to benefit of the new features, but for now I haven't upgrade.  :Wink: 

Oh, I see that you're ~ppc  :Embarassed: 

Well, if you've got GNOME try to upgrade gnome-volume-manager, if not try to downgrade hal ('cause I think that there are big change in hal-0.5.4...)

----------

## hess

 *Randomize wrote:*   

> Now all work fine but it doesn't show hot-plugged media's icons on desktop, maybe after reboot.... I hope... but for now I've checked "Browse removable media..." in gnome-volume-properties.

 

Have you been able to get icons to show up on the desktop yet?  I'm having the same problem.  This worked fine for me before I upgraded hal, dbus, and gvm.

----------

## hess

Ha!  Right after I posted my last post, I solved my problem.  If you're still looking into getting icons for hot-plugged devices to show up on your desktop, try upgrading to the latest version of gnome-vfs.  That seemed to work for me.

----------

## jay

ln -s /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.1 fixed that for me.

----------

